

Ask YC: In exchange for giving up a 5% stake, would you accept $25,000 today or $50,000 6 months from now? - navanit

Assume it's just money being offered, no experience, contacts, etc.
======
cperciva
I'd get a signature on the $50k 6 months from now, take that to the bank, and
sell it to them in exchange for $48k today.

------
ScottWhigham
Depends on what my current needs/values are. If I was in the fashion industry
and I knew that it was either have a booth at the Big Fashion Expo in
September or wait until next September, I would opt for the $25,000 now since
I could get started now - the $25000 would be more valuable to me now than
$50k would be in January when we don't have any buyers.

------
babul
(need_money==now) ? "Yes" : "No";

------
ajkirwin
6 months from now. Looking at it from a purely economic standpoint, a
depreciation of anything from 1.4% to 6% a year is expected, depending on who
you ask. The higher the figure, the less future money is worth.

But even at the top end, 6%, that 50,000 in 6 months is worth $48,500 today,
so yes, i'd take it!

